# Trumatic S 3002 K heater



## sparkmik (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi All I had a problem with the ELB 99 and a quick E-mail to Udo sorted that out within the hour, now it seems the heater is not igniting, clicks away then the fault lamp comes on and it has to be reset before a retry with the same results, fuse ok gas topped up last week, all other gas appliances work ok LAB at 14.32V so not underV, any pointers welcome


MiK


----------



## sparkmik (Apr 23, 2008)

*now sorted*

Well I've stripped out the heater cleaned all the parts checked for air flow,by blowing into the mixer part of the switch unit, spark, closed circuit at the thermal overheat sensor, cleaned the pilot burner and heater burner jets opened up the switch unit and removed and cleaned the magnetic micro switch and checked the operation of the same, I was thinking that i was going to be dipping into my wallet at some point as I had
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/gas/truma_fires/Trumatic_S3002_Gas_Heater__Spare_Parts.aspx open and using the drawing and parts list as a reference having found not a thing I could pin the fault on I reassebled the fire and in as last ditch attempt flashed it up and it now works fine, result saved maybe £12 or worst case £68 happy days off to the pub

Mik


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad you're sorted, your original post probably got lost due to the late hour.

Kev.


----------

